# Exotic hunt????



## Texhntr1022 (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm itchin to whack a blackbuck or axis before it gets too dang hot. Any recommended outfitters that don't charge an arm and a leg for an unguided or semiguided archery hunt?


----------



## wmrcer (Dec 24, 2008)

http://www.texasbowhunt.com/

Best prices i've found, with good things i've read about.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

It will be hard to find a good axis right now, as most have shed their antlers. Best hunting for them in summer.

I have not been to Diamond C yet, but am going there in a few weeks. I hear good things.

Bar E, Double L, Double Arrow, all have good heards of Blackbucks and I have hunted them in the last couple of years.

I don't know what you have in mind for a price, but the market for a trophy blackbuck is 1000 to 1500 hundred in my opinion, depending on size and ranch. Anything less than that and you have a real bargin, if it is over that, he better be a monster.

I am attaching a pic of my youngest daughter with her BB from this year at Double Arrow.

The other two pics are from Double L in Aug this year.

Best of luck

Mark Johnson


----------



## SoClose (Jan 4, 2006)

*pics*

Those are some good pictures of the BB... and a nice animal your Daughter harvested... I have yet to take a Blackbuck but plan on it this year!


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

SoClose,

Thanks for the kind words. Blackbucks are fun to hunt, and they are not easy...like some of the exotic sheep can be. You can be proud when you get a nice one.

I returned your PM, contact me when you are ready and I will help in anyway I can.


----------

